# Day Jobs



## UrbanDwarf (Feb 9, 2015)

Some people on this forum seem to have a lot of both money and time on their hands; and it got me wondering, what's yall's day jobs and working hours? (Answer is optional !)
UrbanDwarf


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Network Engineer by day (8-5 or whatever time I feel like dragging in or leaving), and superhero at night.

I don't have a penny to my name.... zero, I don't even have a keyboard to type on.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Use to break other peoples stuff but retired from that. Now I build rail roads. And avoid breaking other peoples stuff. Playing buy the rules ans sticking to a plan has put us on a sound financial ground.
While I put in a lot of time some of it is flexible.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

police detective specializing in sex crimes against children, work too many hours, practically day and night, dont get paid much and getting always screwed on over time.

used to be in the Army national Guard as an MP, but my schedule investigating sex crimes in the civilian world is too much I had to give up the Army MP gig.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm a bigfoot. I hangout in the woods all day. If by money you mean rocks then I'm rich!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I fix Black Hawk avionics/electrical problems. I'm a second shifter, which partially explains why I got out of bed eight minutes ago.

Money? What's that? I'm on my third marriage. How much money could I possibly have?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My last gig was tech support for pharmaceutical reps. It was a Japanese owned company. I totally missed the regional gathering in Las Vegas. My next gig should be more network computer junk in Berwick Pennsylvania. If'n that works out.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I just unplugged the TV. More hours left in the day for value.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I fix Black Hawk avionics/electrical problems. I'm a second shifter, which partially explains why I got out of bed eight minutes ago.
> 
> Money? What's that? I'm on my third marriage. How much money could I possibly have?


Damn son! After two I would quit. LOL


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am in sales and travel most of the day so I am on and off my IPAD. I earn a descent living but I still have to get up every morning and hoe the rows like everyone else.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Damn son! After two I would quit. LOL


Baseball is my favorite sport. Lewis Grizzard was my favorite columnist.


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm an IT manager. Make fair money, but live in a very high cost of living area and have had a second wife for four years that can't seem to work...keeps me broke.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm a warehouse manager. I'm at work right now. My boss is almost 200 miles away.
Money? Nah, I'm the working poor.
The only reason I could afford a variety of guns was an excellent bonus program when the economy was booming. Alas, those days are over.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I run a small company that offers goods and services to other small independent businesses. I work out of my home office but travel often.

As far as money, at one time I thought I made a good living until I saw what I couldn't afford to buy!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm a bingo hustler. All my income is from yelling BINGO. I go six nights a week. 
Last year I cleared sixtyseven thousand dollars, tax free.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Deebo said:


> I'm a bingo hustler. All my income is from yelling BINGO. I go six nights a week.
> Last year I cleared sixtyseven thousand dollars, tax free.


 Long as you register as a democrat the IRS will not bother you


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Long as to register as a democrat the IRS will not bother you


All my taxable income is from donations, on my "learn to be a bingo hustler $49.99" online classes.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I work part time for the IRS. :rofl3:



just kidding.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I work at the local hospital cleaning patient rooms as they are discharged...Not fun and i dont make much but it brings home some bacon!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm from the Government and I'm here to help you:icon_smile:


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Used to work in detentions for a private company 9 years ago.
Then started graphics contracting for various companies for government/university
contract and subcontract. Did a few security gigs state side off and on.

This year after getting fed up with the contractor life style went back into
working security operations for another private company's correctional facility, 
doesn't pay well but it pays steady and that makes a big difference.

Hoping to pick up a part time job for some of my preps since I will be working
4 on 3 off / 3 on 4 off 12 hour shifts regular in the next week or two. So lots of extra
free time I want to turn into some extra income.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Big Country1 said:


> I work at the local hospital cleaning patient rooms as they are discharged...Not fun and i dont make much but it brings home some bacon!


May not be fun but at least my friend you are holding down a job and not letting the taxpayer support you like so many others that would not do what you do for a living.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I work in a factory making truck tires. I make enough to live comfortably and can actually save money. I've already paid off my vehicles and most of my mortgage amd hope to stay as debt free as possible.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Full time hospital nurse - 12 hour shifts. On call nights and weekends when my turn comes up. Besides that, taking care of my livestock, garden, crickets. Oh yeah, there's a family in there, too.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You all are making me feel embarrassed to say that I gave up the rat race 2 years ago due to age and back problems. Was a paramedic on a volunteer squad and mechanic in a heavy steel and aluminum processing plant. So far, I'm comfortable.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Both retired now, I worked 30 years in law enforcement. Last 12 in homicide. Wife worked 40 years as a nurse, last 15 in management.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Spent the first 20 years in the high tech sector working 50 hr weeks.

Now I work in the same discipline at a University, 32 1/2 hour work week on salary. I'm rich in family and time, but money challenged.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I work 12 hour swing shifts at a coal fired power plant


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Business analyst and software engineer. I streamline business workflow processes write software to fix problems design and implement strategic database solutions from the ground up write websites build apps and do market analysis of a global customer base to streamline marketing initiatives. I automate business flows to be zero labour hours so people can do their jobs and not need to work half a day getting what they need to do it. I flirt with girls and do Friday lunches as in get a gang out to just be people and drop the business pretence. 

I work 6:30 to 3 pretty consistently and when I'm at work I write programs to do my job for me and put them through a scheduler so I have lots of down time where I pursue my personal interests. Other days I'm humpin like a pack mule and kickin the ot clock in the chops to get stuff completed. So I can go back to an easier pace again. I never do the same job twice and if someone asks me for something more than once I write an app for them so they can do it themselves and leave me the hell alone surf and research and learn.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I sit around playing poker in my underwear.

I made some money in the golden age of the internet, so I'm ok.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Full time hospital nurse - 12 hour shifts. On call nights and weekends when my turn comes up. Besides that, taking care of my livestock, garden, crickets. Oh yeah, there's a family in there, too.


I have seen what Nurses have to put up with. You are a treasure.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Owner of a small wood working business. Since my new shop location is on my property (rented the last location for many years) it's easy to take a few minute every few hours and check this site while checking business emails (my business offers downloadable wood working plans).


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I do whatever it takes to make ends meet. I had been working at a horse ranch. Before that, I was a glazier. Sometime in there somewhere, I had a lawn service company. 

Lately, I've been a scrapper (scrap metal). 

Money is money. Gotta earn it somehow. Doesn't matter how you earn it. It all spends the same.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Being redundant yet again. I am an old retired cop...37 years worth. 16 years Texas Trooper and 21 years small town city cop..last 11 as a school cop..SRO..DARE Lady as some would say..lol. Been retired and sitting on my muy coola going on 3 years or so. A couple of small pensions plus what Obummer donates from SS we are surviving with about as much income as when I was working and not near the stress levels. Little too much quality time around blabbing wimmen on the negative side of he scale. I make beef jerky on the side sometimes. Been threatening to try and find a job but seems like too much trouble..lol.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm in my 30th year in law enforcement. I spent the first 26 working the street as a city officer or sheriff's deputy. The last 4 has been as Sheriff's detective doing child abuse and sex crimes.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Being redundant yet again. I am an old retired cop...37 years worth. 16 years Texas Trooper and 21 years small town city cop..last 11 as a school cop..SRO..DARE Lady as some would say..lol. Been retired and sitting on my muy coola going on 3 years or so. A couple of small pensions plus what Obummer donates from SS we are surviving with about as much income as when I was working and not near the stress levels. Little too much quality time around blabbing wimmen on the negative side of he scale. I make beef jerky on the side sometimes. Been threatening to try and find a job but seems like too much trouble..lol.


I thank GOD for the Texas people, police, ambulance and hospital people. My baby sister flipped her Explorer outside of Shamrock and some people lifted the truck off her, and the police and paramedics and hospital staff in Amarillo really saved five lives that day. 
Ronald McDonald house is awesome too. 
Thank you sir, for doing what you've done.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, thanks to all you guys who served, be it military, police, nurses, security, any one of the countless thankless jobs.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Maintenance Electrician at a nuclear power plant. I work a LOT of hours, but they pay well.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I work in that smallish building outside of town....
You know the one - it looks like nobody ever goes there.

I could tell you what I do there but I would have to kill you all.....


OK, I'm not a super spy just a "disabled" life-long mechanic and industrial teacher turned minister because of my religious studies - get a masters degree and you get a title, get a PhD and you are a teacher of mythology.
Degrees in theology are considered "honorar degrees" and not good for much other than becoming a preacher or a minister. With the life I lived it didn't feel right to tell others how they should live theirs so I became a minister to help folks deal with the way they live and die... I have seen more scared Christians on their death beds than all the other religions put together. It is hard for folks to accept that no matter what they've done it can be forgiven.
The hardest work I have ever done was to watch folks die when they are affraid that they face eternal damnation. I keep thinking that there must be a better way.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Project manager estimate for a mechanical contractor. We raise cattle when we are board. And when we are really board we farm 270 acres.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I work in that smallish building outside of town....
> You know the one - it looks like nobody ever goes there.
> 
> I could tell you what I do there but I would have to kill you all.....
> ...


I feel for you dude, folks live a questionable life and wonder what will happen? Maybe wrong forum, but, my God absolves all sin, maybe I'm wrong here, except mortal sin. You, have one tough job!! Maybe no one ever said to them, you reap what you sow!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sometimes I cut big metal into little metal.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Daytime: Senior IT/Network Security Engineer for a healthcare organization (12 hospitals, research facilities, etc).. been there for 18 years now

Othertimes: EmComm for county EMA

OtherOthertimes: I sleep.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Project Manager Process Improvement 6-Sig Green Belt.

I'm 7 to 4 and work from home two days a week.

For money, I know I'm paid below what I'm worth. People in my field make about $25k/yr more than I do. But I've been here 11 years and I get beau-ceaup vacation hours.


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

Owned and was the principle designer for a product design business in the home furnishings industry for 20+ years. Semi retired. Currently have an industrial engineering consulting project with a local manufacturer and a few design projects with other manufacturers. Also have some experience in the security industry.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Deebo said:


> I thank GOD for the Texas people, police, ambulance and hospital people. My baby sister flipped her Explorer outside of Shamrock and some people lifted the truck off her, and the police and paramedics and hospital staff in Amarillo really saved five lives that day.
> Ronald McDonald house is awesome too.
> Thank you sir, for doing what you've done.


So sorry to hear of the trouble the family had up there. Good bunch of folks in that area. I worked out of the Amarillo District office stationed in Wilbarger County for 12 years. We tended to handle stuff anywhere West of Wichita Falls till a person bumped into New Mexico. Very glad and praise the Lord things turned out oK for baby sister and her crew.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Deebo said:


> And, thanks to all you guys who served, be it military, police, nurses, security, any one of the countless thankless jobs.


I love you Deebo!

Just turned my 25th year in Law Enforcement. 18 years on the streets, 7 years in SWAT (part time team), 4 years as a General detective and the last few years as a street and Investigations supervisor. 2 years until I can hang up the gun belt.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Deebo said:


> I'm a bingo hustler. All my income is from yelling BINGO. I go six nights a week.
> Last year I cleared sixtyseven thousand dollars, tax free.


Not anymore you don't. I'm an IRS Agent.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I work in that smallish building outside of town....
> You know the one - it looks like nobody ever goes there.
> 
> I could tell you what I do there but I would have to kill you all.....
> ...


I admire what you do Sir! Could tell from previous exchanges you was highly edumacated on religious matters. Our baby daughter is a hospice nursie so we are sorta familiar with dying folks from listening to her stories. I picked up a BA in Pastoral Theolgy from the Fundy Baptists back in the early 90's..shortly after getting saved..but havent used it much other than to try to help drag some godless heatherns back from the flames on Alfgores super cyber highly. Started a small church and got ordained in the custom of how Timothy done it. Figured out I am not a real dynamic public speaker since everybody kept falling asleep.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I love you Deebo!
> 
> Just turned my 25th year in Law Enforcement. 18 years on the streets, 7 years in SWAT (part time team), 4 years as a General detective and the last few years as a street and Investigations supervisor. 2 years until I can hang up the gun belt.


Sweet. If we get to Arkansas this summer, I have to take the wife to Memphis. Will definitely let you know, and try to have dinner.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I am a grip in Film and TV, I work super crazy hours dealing with people who have ego's the size of Texas, then get lots of time off. As for money well, I live a nice life, nothing fancy but I can pay my bills and buy a toy from time to time. I never did well in offices or going to the same place everyday so it works for me...


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am also in IT. 13 years now... I worked my way up from Tier 1 desktop support and now I'm the head of IT for a municipality.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

Im a construction guy. Been doing that since I got out of the Army. It's a back breaking, thankless job at times. Money is good when there's work. Feb in N. IL isn't exactly prime time. But here there's only two seasons... Winter and Construction season.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Ive been pretty much everything... security, construction, truck driver, electronic technician level I, II and III IT support tech, network analyst... Now I am disabled so I have all the free time in the world but not much money to do it with. fighting SSDI for my disability and living on what the wife gets from hers (not much) we both used to make in the high double figures per year and lived great (so glad we got through it ok and got our kids raised before the pain got too bad that we had to stop)

To all of you who help others (nurses, firemen, ect.. especially the people that deal with homicide and child abuse... Thank you!)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Retired coatings chemist. I got to watch paint dry in a lab for 38 years, God help me. Can't bring myself to sign up for social security, it would make me feel too old, but I get by.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Ummmm I'm a nurse


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Heavy diesel mechanic, Pay is decent enough to pay the bills, I am looking to maybe change things up some in the near future, after 24 years of turning wrenches my back and neck are about shot.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Army Medical laboratory technician/surgical research technician/bio science specialist/marksmanship instructor/NCO/wounded warrior by day, Comissioned Security Officer (as soon as my pocket cards arrive, until then I'm noncomissioned) by night.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Ummmm I'm a nurse


You sound tired too.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Ummmm I'm a nurse


And a tired one at that.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm a "kept man" and stay at home dad
To pay the bills I make the occasional knife. The secret to being free is being debt free. Live within your means, don't desire what this consumer society says you must have and you won't be a slave!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm the director of a childcare center. Yes, believe it. I'm in charge of about 100 kids on a given day. The kids are the easy part though. The parents and the staff is where my grief comes from.  My job doesn't pay very well but at least I find it rewarding. With both parents working nowadays, childcare has become essential. I/staff relieve some of the guilt that parents have about leaving their children for long hours. They go to work knowing their children are well cared for and given the love/attention they need to thrive. Hell, I see peoples' kids more than they do. Children are usually with me for a good 9-10 hrs!! Anyway, I bet no one else gets about 30 hugs a day at work...hehe 

Maybe now you understand why I'm so silly all the time!! I have to be!! I think the kids inspire me to laugh and not take everything so seriously. They have an energy and innocence that is intoxicating!! 
Alright, I blabbed enough!! hehe


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'm the director of a childcare center. Yes, believe it. I'm in charge of about 100 kids on a given day. The kids are the easy part though. The parents and the staff is where my grief comes from.  My job doesn't pay very well but at least I find it rewarding. With both parents working nowadays, childcare has become essential. I/staff relieve some of the guilt that parents have about leaving their children for long hours. They go to work knowing their children are well cared for and given the love/attention they need to thrive. Hell, I see peoples' kids more than they do. Children are usually with me for a good 9-10 hrs!! Anyway, I bet no one else gets about 30 hugs a day at work...hehe
> 
> Maybe now you understand why I'm so silly all the time!! I have to be!! I think the kids inspire me to laugh and not take everything so seriously. They have an energy and innocence that is intoxicating!!
> Alright, I blabbed enough!! hehe


100 kids God help you.


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm the director of a childcare center. Yes, believe it. I'm in charge of about 100 kids on a given day. The kids are the easy part though. The parents and the staff is where my grief comes from.  My job doesn't pay very well but at least I find it rewarding. With both parents working nowadays, childcare has become essential. I/staff relieve some of the guilt that parents have about leaving their children for long hours. They go to work knowing their children are well cared for and given the love/attention they need to thrive. Hell, I see peoples' kids more than they do. Children are usually with me for a good 9-10 hrs!! Anyway, I bet no one else gets about 30 hugs a day at work...hehe
> 
> Maybe now you understand why I'm so silly all the time!! I have to be!! I think the kids inspire me to laugh and not take everything so seriously. They have an energy and innocence that is intoxicating!!
> Alright, I blabbed enough!! hehe


Time to change your user name to "Saint Mish." My one child is a handful, but I love him dearly and wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Daycare? 
You don't need no steenkin' day care! A closet with a lock, some duct-tape and a galvanized bucket and you should be good to go for a normal workday plus happy hour with co-workers!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Daycare?
> You don't need no steenkin' day care! A closet with a lock, some duct-tape and a galvanized bucket and you should be good to go for a normal workday plus happy hour with co-workers!


No comment!! hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My bad, daycare secrets revealed!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> No comment!! hehe


 The kids not so bad but dealing with well over 100 parents, clearly in todays world many have a couple of each.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My God, those poor children.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> My God, those poor children.


Watch it!!! lol


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Full sail in the gutter...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I work in the transportation industry, my job pays the bills and allows my wife to stay home with the kids. I am away from home often and spend some of that time on here.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> I'm from the Government and I'm here to help you:icon_smile:


 :!: :stick: :68:


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> Money? What's that? I'm on my third marriage. How much money could I possibly have?


Third one is the charm.......at least it is for me.

Hope it works for you.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm well retired (military and civilian) and have more than enough money and time.

I can study and investigate both books and the internet and visit places like this.

Happy and hoping to stay healthy for a long, long time so I can continue the fun.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

15 years in the Navy; Security 18 years, it's had its highs and lows. Currently 3rd shift, if my back & feet get any worse I'll prob soon be on disability. Should've got some college. 
Told my daughter, when I go on disability I'm her 3rd child! cause I come ahead of the dog, after all I'm the Boss Dog! :laughhard:
She just looks at me and says, "g-r-e-a-t!"


----------



## mmikeclass06 (Feb 13, 2015)

26 yo and i work for a major electronics company in austin, paid good to be present 90% of my time. wife is 22 and a traveling RDA to a traveling endo doctor, we make good money yet still cant save for sheep. more you make the more you spend


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm an HSE or "Safety" guy for a oil field drilling contractor. Basically my job consists of:
a)educating employees on company policy and enforcing it,
b) ensuring we are compliant with regulatory standards 
C) conduct after accident investigation
The pay is ok but the hours suck, I'm only home 8 days a month. Of course I'm about to be home a lot more with far less money if you catch my meaning.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I was a wife, then I moved to Colorado and now I am an Auntie, teacher, vet, cook, counselor, medic, and all around pain in the bum.  

I make a little money on the side with lotions, scrubs and teas.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Commercial Bus Driver. I do charters. I tell my Dispatchers I do not want to be gone longer than 4 days, they have been very accommodating. I work what I call a compressed schedule. Days that usually last 14-17 hours. Now mind you, I'm not actually "working", I'm present doing nothing, time is money applies here. The industry is changing and our company is changing with it. We now contract for plenty of college sports, the contracts are extended and the money is paid to the company up front. Plus it ensures I have plenty of work. I end up working about 4-5 days a week, usually work weekends with days off mid week. This week, off Sun, Mon, Tues, College Bball Wed, off Thurs, Fri,Sat, Sun, and early Mon is a Ski Club out to the Poconos. This is considered a light week, but In the last 2 weeks I worked 110hrs. When it really gets cranked up, my hours can go up to working 150hrs in 2 weeks. We go everywhere in all sorts of weather, people generally are cordial, occasionally run into an Ahole. It's kind of like being on vacation all the time, just not yours.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> police detective specializing in sex crimes against children, work too many hours, practically day and night, dont get paid much and getting always screwed on over time.
> 
> used to be in the Army national Guard as an MP, but my schedule investigating sex crimes in the civilian world is too much I had to give up the Army MP gig.


I wonder if you are my neighbor, because you sound just like him.


----------

